# I actually hate little britain...**EXTENDED BF AND CO-SLEEPING NEGATIVITY**



## JellyBeann

you know the "bitty" scene? it goes through me, and always has done...last night on my status on fb i put:


Spoiler



> Lol at Ollie saying "my booby"!

And the replies...



> Time to stop shoving them in his mouth now then or your end up like the Little Brittan sketch


 
Argh!!! Annoyed much? I've bitten my tongue for now, but want to put something witty, but nice, but basically saying "sod you...my baby, my choice!!

Any ideas?


----------



## henny

No ideas im afraid but how rude is that person! Hope that person isn't a close friend. I also hate little britain especially the bit you mentioned.


----------



## JellyBeann

A close friends mum, so sort of closeish, havent actually seen her since before Ollie was born, so I'm not that worried really!!

Really annoyed me now, I feel like getting more mad at L.B for that sketch than anything else, really piddled me off, it has! x


----------



## gills8752

You shoudld reply with someting along the lines of, well if i stop now I cant gross you out next time i see you! lol


----------



## JellyBeann

Lol...I likey!


----------



## sjminimac

i'd say something that starts with f and ends with uck off but then i always get in trouble. Just don't justify her with a response.


----------



## flubdub

gills8752 said:


> You shoudld reply with someting along the lines of, well if i stop now I cant gross you out next time i see you! lol

haha yeah!!

Breastfeeding comebacks;
https://www.breastfeeding.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178


----------



## modo

I don't breast feed and I hate the show :growlmad: That woman is so out of place. How dare she say that to you?!!!


----------



## JellyBeann

I am getting fed up now, I really am, people are just sticking their noses in where they dont belong, but I am too nice to go biting peoples heads off, that's my problem, I just don't want the hassle lol, strangers, yes, people I know, no, because then it just gets too complicated and long-winded! x


----------



## Pixxie

I would just delete the comment and her! Cheeky cow xx


----------



## JellyBeann

Lol, Pixxie, I am determined to put something there that'll make her think about what she said!


----------



## Pikkle

I would reply and tell her that you are a human, therefore giving your child human milk, and will be doing so until he is ready to stop. He won't be getting cows milk, unless he turns into a baby cow. 

and maybe add how you'd like to drastically reduce his and your chance of getting cancer, make sure that his immunity is top notch, you'd like to give him a high iq, and a wonderful bond with is mother.

Also, ask her how she thinks the human race ever survived before any alternative ways? and if she would like to have an informed debate, please go off, read up on information, and come back. You will then be happy to continue the conversation...

Then offend her with something about herself! See how she likes it. People who are quick to criticize, hate to be criticized themselves.


----------



## Pikkle

Oh and add that you aren't offended about the little britain thing, and say its also racist, feminist, takes the mick out of disabled people, fat people, gay people .... and that you don't watch things like that, because you lack ignorance. Would she say to a disabled person 'god, i'd get out of that wheelchair, people will associate you with the bloke from little britain' ?? 

Or just say 'gosh, isn't ignorance bliss?' and leave her to work that out.

Hugs to you xxx


----------



## flubdub

pikkle said:


> i would reply and tell her that you are a human, therefore giving your child human milk, and will be doing so until he is ready to stop. He won't be getting cows milk, unless he turns into a baby cow.
> 
> And maybe add how you'd like to drastically reduce his and your chance of getting cancer, make sure that his immunity is top notch, you'd like to give him a high iq, and a wonderful bond with is mother.
> 
> Also, ask her how she thinks the human race ever survived before any alternative ways? And if she would like to have an informed debate, please go off, read up on information, and come back. You will then be happy to continue the conversation...
> 
> Then offend her with something about herself! See how she likes it. People who are quick to criticize, hate to be criticized themselves.


this!!!!!!


----------



## JellyBeann

O0oooo good one!!


----------



## Pikkle

let us know what she says!!!


----------



## JellyBeann

flubdub said:


> pikkle said:
> 
> 
> i would reply and tell her that you are a human, therefore giving your child human milk, and will be doing so until he is ready to stop. He won't be getting cows milk, unless he turns into a baby cow.
> 
> And maybe add how you'd like to drastically reduce his and your chance of getting cancer, make sure that his immunity is top notch, you'd like to give him a high iq, and a wonderful bond with is mother.
> 
> Also, ask her how she thinks the human race ever survived before any alternative ways? And if she would like to have an informed debate, please go off, read up on information, and come back. You will then be happy to continue the conversation...
> 
> Then offend her with something about herself! See how she likes it. People who are quick to criticize, hate to be criticized themselves.
> 
> 
> this!!!!!!Click to expand...

it is also now my status!!


----------



## Pikkle

What did you write as your status? and has anybody said anything?!

I am getting pretty good at comebacks! Depending on my mood, I will either be informative, or sarcastic. Never defensive. I have nothing to defend.

On FB, 'like' the group, 'The Analytical Armadillo' ... Has some fab BF articles!


----------



## JellyBeann

Pikkle said:


> What did you write as your status? and has anybody said anything?!
> 
> I am getting pretty good at comebacks! Depending on my mood, I will either be informative, or sarcastic. Never defensive. I have nothing to defend.
> 
> On FB, 'like' the group, 'The Analytical Armadillo' ... Has some fab BF articles!

 
my status is:
I am human, therefore giving my child human milk, and will be doing so until he is ready to stop. He won't be getting formula! I would like to drastically reduce our chance of getting cancer, make sure that his immunity is top notch, I'd like to give him a high iq, and a wonderful bond with his mother. I am still breastfeeding and will do until he is ready to stop!

there are 3 likes, and various comments:

one of which is:
*Totally for breastfeeding chick you know that, but there's nothing wrong with formula, look at pheebs; smart as, walking at 10 months and never had an infection! xx*

and from the original person who pissed me off:
*sorry isnt he over a year?*

like it makes a difference, I have felt pressure to switch since he was 6 months old!! I am getting mad tinight lol, everything is getting to me!


----------



## flubdub

Maybe comment on how in the rest of the world, it is not unusual for children to BF to 3, 4 or 5 years old. I dont know, Im not very good at comebacks, but I am mad for you!!

This is a great page on extended breastfeeding. Maybe link them to this? But I doubt they'd read it. (ignorant)
https://www.kellymom.com/bf/bfextended/ebf-benefits.html


----------



## Pikkle

Keep going! Yes he is over a year, and the WHO recommend that they are breastfed until AT LEAST two. Women in other countries feed until they are about 5, not because there is no alternative, but because there is no reason not to, there is no pressure from peers, and the only reason there is other things is because companies like nestle try to make out they need it, when in reality it is killing them. A BABY DIES EVERY 30 SECONDS FROM BEING UNSAFELY FED. 

When you see an animal, do you think 'hell, you shouldn't be doing that!' ?? 

https://www.whale.to/w/baby_milk2.html Link this. 

Also, explain to your friend you are not saying formula is bad but you are defending YOUR decision to do what is best for YOUR child because ignorant people think that it is okay to make judgements about you, publicly, when you have done nothing at all wrong. 

Delete that horrid woman. People like that are not worth it. She obviously doesn't respect you, so has no rights to have access to your personal life via FB. tell her that and then delete her!


----------



## Pikkle

Oh by the way. Breastmilk CURES CANCERS. There is PROOF that it does that. It is live. https://www.marieclaire.co.uk/news/health/451581/could-breast-milk-cure-cancer.html

Why would you deny your child of this amazing milk that you have? christ, if someone invented a 'medicine' that could cure cancers, develop immunity, iq, etc, they would pay millions for it, yet we have it in our bodies! The only reason people don't like it, is because breasts are seen as sexual. A baby is 'sucking on a breast' and people are uncomfortable with that because they can't see past the fact its a 'boob'. 

Aghh I am so cross with her. Ask her if she has some research or evidence to back up her silly remarks?


----------



## flubdub

Bloody hell - give Pickle her name and let her at the silly woman!! Some EXCELLENT points!


----------



## Pikkle

Lol!!! Can you tell this irritates the hell out of me!!!


----------



## JellyBeann

I told my friend that I had no problem with people choosing to FF, but I have been pressured to stop and switch to FF, and she commented back with

*Ahh I see! Definitely don't let anyone pressure you, its a personal cho**ice and your doing a fab job! I don't think I could have breast fed up to a year, but if your comfortable with it all the more power to you! Is he on cows milk as well now? Trying to get Pheebs on the moo juice but she's having none of it haha xx*

which is lovely! And I haven't heard anything back from ignorant woman, if I do, I'll update!

I am so mad, put that together with some stupid cows having a go at me for not givign them images they weren't paying for (my net was down) and selling to the band members, lol long story, it's in GS but I'm all mad tonight lol, I could do with a drink, but that's a nono as i'm BF lol!


----------



## Pikkle

I get cross when people are just so downright nasty. The girl who has replied to you, is being non judgemental to your decision, not being horrible to you and understanding its a personal choice. Even if you disagree with her decision, and she disagrees with yours, you have both been kind and nice to eachother, and if people are respectful, I don't get angry. Its when people are down right rude and nasty. 

My kids don't have dairy. Its mums milk, then no milk here! We use oat milk and soya milk on cereal, cooking and what not, but we don't use dairy. (if you are interested in why, https://milkmyths.org.uk/ thats why ... but I don't expect you to want to read or agree, just incase you do!) 

Maybe explain to your friend, the statement isn't against anyone else's choices and what they do, you just feel the need to say it, because you are tired of having things said to you, and you being unable to respond. 

Massive hugs to you, you sound like an amazing mum, and should never be pressured into anything!

I always say 'I do whats best for me and my family, and you can't please everyone with your decisions, so the only people I aim to please and do the best for, are my children.'


----------



## flubdub

I wish my kids wouldnt have cows milk (theyre 6 and 3) I keep saying it isnt good for you, and certainly doesnt _prevent_ things like oseoperosis. I just get looked at like Im talking shit when I say it to my mum, and my oh just nods to keep me quiet, so I dont say it anymore :roll:


----------



## JellyBeann

latest quote is: 
*I agree that it can be best however, to say that people that cant, or just dont want to breastfeed are increasing the risk of cancer, end up having a child thats always ill, who cant bond and to top it off thick is very condescending. I do ...also believe there are just too many reports out there. I do believe that anyone has the right to choose whichever option they feel happy with. There is always a fine line between bond and clingy and babies grow to be young children that have to go to school. Watch the gates to see happy kids running into school and the ones crying at the gate hanging on to mum or dad. I havent seen anything on FB that could have upset you or piss you off , perhaps somone not on FB ? Hope Lance is fit and well, dont here alot about him lol*

Bit mad, really, it's a bit rude, and not too sure what the bit about look for the kids outside school means?? Maybe she thinks he'll be clingy because he is fed ;longer??

I'm off to read your link now, I am always interested into other people's choices and like to know more before I judge!!


----------



## flubdub

I would just ignore it, and if you feel ok with it - delete her.


----------



## JellyBeann

Pikkle, I just read the article, and believe it or not, I actually knew all of that lol (I'm quite educted, me!) lol, but seriously, I think part of the reason she is so protective of FF babies is because her daughter chose to FF! I really don't understand why people won't give it a try, it's their choice and all, and I respect that, but why can't you at least try?? For your child?


----------



## Pikkle

My daughter sleeps in my bed, is worn in a sling whenever she likes, and is breastfed on demand (she is 13 months) She is THE most confident child EVER. She trusts me, she trusts her dad, and people often comment and ask how on earth is she not clingy when I do what I do.

It is actually totally the opposite way around! But the difference is, you don't 'train' them to become independent, you let them do it naturally, and in their own time, and they will! 

and about cows milk ... please don't take that as I don't think anyone should drink cows milk, thats just our personal decision!! Absolutely no intention to offend!!!x


----------



## JellyBeann

Pikkle said:


> My daughter sleeps in my bed, is worn in a sling whenever she likes, and is breastfed on demand (she is 13 months) She is THE most confident child EVER. She trusts me, she trusts her dad, and people often comment and ask how on earth is she not clingy when I do what I do.
> 
> It is actually totally the opposite way around! But the difference is, you don't 'train' them to become independent, you let them do it naturally, and in their own time, and they will!
> 
> *and about cows milk ... please don't take that as I don't think anyone should drink cows milk, thats just our personal decision!! Absolutely no intention to offend!!!x*

 
no, no, i totally understand. I was vegan for a while, but decided that when I got pregnant to gradually wean myself back onto meat, so I totally understand where you are coming from!

I know it's the other way round, my son will go to anyone, he is so happy and smiley, nobody actually believes he cries, because he never does, he has been the same since the day of his birth, and he co-sleeps, and is worn too! He will stand up for himself when it comes to his older cousin taking toys off him, he is so confident! I can't wait until he starts school and I can prove her wrong!!


----------



## fluffpuffin

thing is SHE started this by trying to pressure you to stop bf or insult you or whatever. now she has the nerve to be offended??? what a moron... 

I would say something along the lines of: funny how someone that has no experience on extended bf seems to have such a strong opinion on it??


----------



## Pikkle

My partner was extended BF, worn in a sleep, co slept until 3 etc. He is a very confident, happy, optimistic, wonderful person. I hope my children grow up like him! His mum is so inspiring to me, and I didn't do this with my first (I was 17 and apart from him being breastfed, I didn't know any of this) and I can tell the difference between the two children. He is confident, don't get me wrong, and healthy etc, and I could argue that 'he is fine' because he is, but I can also openly admit the difference between the two. Amelie is a more confident child than Kieran was, She doesn't cry, and I feel she feels closer to me that he did (which makes me very sad) but now I know better, I do better. I have just changed my parenting with him, to the best I can at his age. 

I hope you don't get too cross with these people. I think the original person needs to be deleted from your friends though! x


----------



## JellyBeann

I have calmed down now, loads!! Aww hun, that's horrid you feel sad about it, have some hugs 

anyway, I'm deffo going to put her on my limited profile!!


----------



## FsMummy

JellyBeann said:


> I really don't understand why people won't give it a try, it's their choice and all, and I respect that, but why can't you at least try?? For your child?

exactly how i feel. my sis is pg and i keep dropping the odd bf fact into convo lol


----------



## JellyBeann

Tell her it helps you lose weight. My mum moaned at me, because I was back in my jeans in 2 weeks, and I told her if she'd BF she would have been back in her jeans in 2 weeks too lol!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

"*shoving* it in his mouth" :shock: what a twat! People think BFing an older baby is torture... You can NOT make a baby BF. Just ask those who go through long nursing strikes trying to get LO latched! 
This may help: I would simply reply with this link: https://thestir.cafemom.com/toddler/116520/5_toddler_breastfeeding_myths_that


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Sorry I just read the rest of the thread... serious twat :haha:


----------



## JellyBeann

That's what enraged me...I don't shove my boob in my son's mouth!! Rude, uneducated people telling others how to do things...

latest quote: 

*I think someone has just been reading too many US journals , People who feed children til they are 5 are either insecure, insane, just cant let go or there is nothing left to eat in the country. Perhaps you havent got to the journals of "clingy children" yet, Im sure you will find 100s on the net as you would on bottle feeding, solid food oh and breastfeeding. So many out there , so little time*

too many US journals...What the actual eff?? I literally laughed at her lol!


----------



## Rachel_C

I'd reply with something along the lines of:

I think somebody has just been reading too many issues of the Daily Mail. People who judge other parents for doing what is best for their child are either insecure, insane, just can't keep their nose out or sadly lacking in brain cells. Perhaps you haven't got to the journals of "clingy children" often being the product of parents who push them to be independent too soon. I'm sure you will find hundreds on the net, as you would on bottle feeding, solid food and breastfeeding. *Sigh* So many morons out there, so little time to educate them.


----------



## fluffpuffin

:saywhat: what a moron!!!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

LOVE Rachel's response :haha: Put that!!


----------



## JellyBeann

lol, I've already replied, but copied and pasted underneath! It's made me so angry, it really has!!


----------



## modo

Why won't she drop it? I can't believe she is posting this stuff on your wall!!!


----------



## anna matronic

Also your baby is a year old, not five, WTF is her problem!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

JellyBeann said:


> That's what enraged me...I don't shove my boob in my son's mouth!! Rude, uneducated people telling others how to do things...
> 
> latest quote:
> 
> *I think someone has just been reading too many US journals , People who feed children til they are 5 are either insecure, insane, just cant let go or there is nothing left to eat in the country. Perhaps you havent got to the journals of "clingy children" yet, Im sure you will find 100s on the net as you would on bottle feeding, solid food oh and breastfeeding. So many out there , so little time*
> 
> too many US journals...What the actual eff?? I literally laughed at her lol!

As you have so little time because you are busy being a good mummy, perhaps she could point you to these journals of clingy children??? :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Ugh. My SIL really cheered me up the other day - since day one people have been asking when we're stopping and she (as a new mum) ranted for ages about how 6 months is recommended minimum not maximum lol. Felt good to have an ally.....lol.

My new answer for all who bug me, including my gp:

"How long do you plan to bf for?"
Me: "Oh I'll definitely stop before he graduates" :haha:


----------



## Pikkle

Gosh! She is still going! 

Ask her why your child needing you is such a problem? Why is you breastfeeding your child such an issue for her? Ask her why you would choose to put something in your baby that is 'nearest to breastmilk' (which means nothing) when you have breastmilk??! Also, https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=ht...ks-of-baby-formula-20090309-8tbj.html&h=52dfd link her to this. 

I would just say, you know what, you are clearly an uneducated, lonely, judgemental and insecure person. You obviously have issues that must be much deeper than your views on breastfeeding and feel the need to make others feel as insecure as you do yourself, for that, I pity you. 
I need not defend myself anymore, I have nothing to defend. I am doing what is best for me, my family and my child, not you, not anyone else. 
Tell her also, the only reason you are continuing this debate, is because its really amusing to read such ridiculous replies from her!


What a daft woman!


----------



## sjminimac

i hate little britain. I hate anti breastfeeding fascists


----------



## FsMummy

wth! shes still at it? stupid bloody woman. i just cant get my head around it, how can ppl seriously have a problem with bfing. we are mammals, its what we do lol


----------



## JellyBeann

she is now deleted, Dragonfly joined in too, and she then started insulting Dragonfly's vocabulary, think she knew she wasdefeated then lol!!


----------



## Pikkle

JellyBeann said:


> she is now deleted, Dragonfly joined in too, and she then started insulting Dragonfly's vocabulary, think she knew she wasdefeated then lol!!

Good! I'm glad she is gone, and I hope she has something to think about! Insulting other things is avoiding the issue, she was obviously out of opinion and so called information.

Well done for sticking up for yourself!!!x


----------



## JellyBeann

this is SIL now guys:


Gemmie I'm not being funny caroline wasent being harsh just saying a different point of vew and if your point is so true douse that meen you think charlie and kats littleness are thick? They are more independent and advanced than illustrate... and have a loverly bond with there mums ollie will be clingy he is now an at a year old he's still in bed with you bouth? When do you even have time for each outher? He will have the piss riped out of him in school if he's breast fed at 5 and do you realy want to make him so depending on you that he will never cope with school or anything because he will be crying about you insted of going out into the world. And yes a lot of us miss lance gem and I'm not happy with the fact Aunty Joan is left upset every 5 mins because of you two not bothering to show up she's is an old lady and it's harsh she dotes on lance and ollie yet you manage to see your family all the time seems a bit odd realy and don't use the car excuse cuz wev even arranged lifts got to yours and you've bouth changed minds her face when I had to tell he was awful broke my heart and it's getting to oftern!


----------



## FsMummy

Omg! At what point did you say you were going to bf him until hes 5? Am i missing something?


----------



## JellyBeann

lol, I stated other cultures fed until 5 years old (to which annoying person number 1 replied "only because they are either insane, stupid or theres no food in the country!)

I replied with

for a start, Sharde, Caroline told me to stop "shoving my boob in his mouth or I'll end up like little britain" now, that,is insulting, so I was defending myself and parenting choice, which is the way it should be done, people pushing their children to be more independant too early is what causes clingy children, not mothers letting their kids decide when they want to become independant!!

I have said above that I have no probleem with people who cannot breastfeed, and it is proven that for mums who can't formula has all the goodness in it they need, but being told that breastfeeding him now will make him clingy, or a mummies boy is utter bullshit...I also havn't said that formula fed children are stupid/hate their mums etc, I just stated that giving him breastmilk makes sure he has a good immune system and IQ. There is proof that extended breastfed children are MORE independant!! Yes, he is still in the bed with us, and we love it that way! He is not clingy, Sharde, at all!! He ges to anyone, and he never whines for me if I'm not there!! 

And also, Lance does more than I do, he goes out to see his mates a lot, I am in with Ollie, I don't mind that I am, I love being a stay at home mum, but saying he is stopped from seeing everyone?? Bit rude and you don't know what you are talking about!! As for your statement about your aunty, you offered once, took 2 hours to turn up, byt hat time, Ollie was starving and I had to give him lunch, so we had to stay to give him his lunch so don't even start me on that! And your aunty is fine, we go and see her lots, and we always phone her if we can't turn up.

We see my family a lot because we have a lot of family events, we always have a sunday lunch, not my fault wee have that family tradition, and your mum and dad come over here a lot, you, know it's not just us who has to make the effort! 

I am doing the best by my child and nothing anyone says or does is going to change the way I parent

lol, mammoth reply, the bit that got me was the jab at the family bits


----------



## FsMummy

great reply! i just dont c how ppl can argue about it when its a subject they clearly know nothing about!


----------



## modo

I am really sorry they are all being so judgmental. Seriously its like they are on the attack. She was posting mean stuff on your wall for everyone to see. You had every right to respond. Did your SIL post this on your wall?

Great reply :thumbup: I just can't believe how rude they are being to you :nope:


----------



## JellyBeann

I know, SIL is 20, no kids and her closest friends with kids all FF...I'm telling you, she's not getting anything off me for her birthday lol, (it's in March), I can't even be bothered to tell DH about this, as he'll yell at me for arguing in the first place, but I've had enough of people telling me I shouldn't be BF him now! I have reached the end of my tether, but telling me my son is clingy when she's seen him maybe 6 times (if that) is just cheeky!!


----------



## JellyBeann

Yep, on my status!


----------



## JellyBeann

they'll have a fit if I manage to get 2 on the go!


----------



## fluffpuffin

Why is it anyone else's business how long you bf? Anyhow, in the developing world where ff and cow's milk is not an option there must a LOT of clingy children. LMAO!!


----------



## LoraLoo

How rude! I'm still B/F at 20 months. I always liked the quote 'Still Breastfeeding, still none of your business'! wAS GOING TO GET IT PRINTED ON A T SHIRT BUT NEVER GOT ROUND TO IT!!! XXX


----------



## JellyBeann

fluffpuffin said:


> Why is it anyone else's business how long you bf? Anyhow, *in the developing world where ff and cow's milk is not an option there must a LOT of clingy children*. LMAO!!

it's full of them, must be! haha!




LoraLoo said:


> How rude! I'm still B/F at 20 months. I always liked the quote 'Still Breastfeeding, still none of your business'! wAS GOING TO GET IT PRINTED ON A T SHIRT BUT NEVER GOT ROUND TO IT!!! XXX

Yes, I like it too...Oooofffhh, annoyed the living crap out of me now, that really has!! and to top it off, SIL's fb picture is her in a slutty outfit! how classy from someone who appears to know more about being a mother than a mother herself!


----------



## fluffpuffin

My SIL also comments on other mums bf past a year all the time. I'm waiting to see her face when she hears I'm planning to bf for longer than a year :rofl:

But seriously - I would include something about her experiences with motherhood in my reply. She seems to know so much... I wonder where she learnt it from???


----------



## LoraLoo

JellyBeann said:


> fluffpuffin said:
> 
> 
> Why is it anyone else's business how long you bf? Anyhow, *in the developing world where ff and cow's milk is not an option there must a LOT of clingy children*. LMAO!!
> 
> it's full of them, must be! haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> How rude! I'm still B/F at 20 months. I always liked the quote 'Still Breastfeeding, still none of your business'! wAS GOING TO GET IT PRINTED ON A T SHIRT BUT NEVER GOT ROUND TO IT!!! XXXClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, I like it too...Oooofffhh, annoyed the living crap out of me now, that really has!! and to top it off, SIL's fb picture is her in a slutty outfit! how classy from someone who appears to know more about being a mother than a mother herself!Click to expand...

Try and not let it get to you too much hun :hugs: Easier said than done. In the last month I've been told that My b/f is not doing her any good :shrug: and that my co-sleeping has made her more likely to die :dohh:
Just what I needed to hear! xxxxx


----------



## JellyBeann

LoraLoo said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fluffpuffin said:
> 
> 
> Why is it anyone else's business how long you bf? Anyhow, *in the developing world where ff and cow's milk is not an option there must a LOT of clingy children*. LMAO!!
> 
> it's full of them, must be! haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> How rude! I'm still B/F at 20 months. I always liked the quote 'Still Breastfeeding, still none of your business'! wAS GOING TO GET IT PRINTED ON A T SHIRT BUT NEVER GOT ROUND TO IT!!! XXXClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, I like it too...Oooofffhh, annoyed the living crap out of me now, that really has!! and to top it off, SIL's fb picture is her in a slutty outfit! how classy from someone who appears to know more about being a mother than a mother herself!Click to expand...
> 
> Try and not let it get to you too much hun :hugs: Easier said than done. In the last month I've been told that My b/f is not doing her any good :shrug: *and that my co-sleeping has made her more likely to die* :dohh:
> Just what I needed to hear! xxxxxClick to expand...

 
charming!

Yeah, I'll calm down soon, it's just got me mad!


----------



## Rachel_C

You could always just be really bitchy back. It doesn't achieve much but it's satisfying:

"Well obviously you're not going to be supportive of normal breastfeeding. I can tell by your low IQ that YOU weren't breastfed for long, if at all" :rofl:


----------



## JellyBeann

haha...I have since just told her I am fed up and am choosing to ignore her now!


----------



## Pikkle

Rachel_c ... amazing response! Clearly her IQ is low with all those spelling errors. 

Actually, co-sleeping is less likely to make her die. Sleeping in a crib, alone, is more likely to make them die. 

Tell her to read a copy of 'Three in a bed' and read about WHY people choose to co-sleep. And if she provides you with a book on why its best not to co-sleep, you will happily read that too. ;) xx


----------



## JellyBeann

I literally cannot fucking wait to show everyone how clever my little man is and how independant he is going to be, and I know he is going to be clever too...just fucking wait until he starts school, and I'll turn around to them, and tell them that _I made him that way by letting him get independant on his own!_ actually rub it in their faces!


----------



## JellyBeann

sorry for the swearing ... I'm mad!


----------



## Pikkle

Dont wish his life away for those idiots though! He is the same age as my little one, and you can already see it now. At baby groups she is always off on her own, without a glance back for me. She knows her mummy is there when she needs her! 
Amelie had a fit a couple of weeks ago. I lay with her in the hospital that night, and looked at her, and thought 'You know, I don't regret a thing. I breastfeed you, because you need it, I have worn you, I sleep in the bed with you, I have been so close to you, and have an amazing bond. You could have been taken away from me tonight, and I am so lucky you are still here. I don't regret one single second, I don't feel I needed to be with you more, see you more, hold you more, love you more, because I DO. I have no regrets'

and thats when I realised, everything I have done, and am doing, is the best for her, for me, and I couldn't give to shits when anyone else thinks!!!! I just wonder if they'd feel the same in that situation.


----------



## JellyBeann

I have now been told I cannot get pregnant while Ollie is still feeding because he will drink all the new babies milk, get jealous and I'll have an underfed baby!!

Awh, that's beautiful (not that she had a fit, that you thought that) I feel the same with Ollie, I am so close to him, I don't think I have missed out on a thing in his life!!


----------



## Pikkle

LOL! What utter rubbish. That has never happened! Your body produces more to adjust to it (I am a BF councillor, I know that that won't happen!) Ask her to find you some evidence on that ...

Get her to back up her assumptions with proper evidence. Everything you are replying with, will have evidence to back it up. Nothing she is saying will.

Just say, I'd like some proof of this please, how do you know this? Where is the evidence? I can supply you with evidence from my side of the argument if your brain cells can cope with all the articles and all that reading??


----------



## Pikkle

https://www.the-essence-of-breastfeeding.com/tandem-breastfeeding.html tandem feeding. 

https://www.cosleeping.org/ co sleeping articles

This is a MUST read. https://www.continuum-concept.org/cc_defined.html


----------



## Pikkle

https://www.naturalchild.org/guest/leslie_burby.html another MUST read. If she wants a good reason you BF, give her 101!


----------



## JellyBeann

haha lol, I've just had another message off her and it seems a bit nicer


well i hope for your sanity sake that you'll get ollie off the boob by then. (dont get me wrong still give him breastmilk in a cup if you want him on it still) because otherwise it will be very stressful trying to feed a demanding newborn with a toddler wanting some at the same time. because he will get jealous thinking "hey thats mine!" and it may get hard. _do what you want girls just get on with it_, it's nothing to be proud and mighty about _it's just a natural thing to do_ dont go on about it expecting some sort of bloody medal. And besides i wanted to breastfeed lorena but i was very ill after i had her and was on three different medications for 2 months.

except this bit:
Anneka you are NO BETTER just a twat who thinks she is and its not just insults i dish out.

nice/nasty combo? Odd!!


----------



## Pikkle

You know what, it is MORE stressful with a newborn if he ISNT breastfed too. Its a good bond for the two children. You have TWO breasts, and they can both feed at the same time. 
Actually you bloody well should be proud. You have defied all of the pressure and done what you know is best. That in itself, regardless of what it is you have done, is something to be proud of.

I would delete her too. Or if anyone comments on something you do, comment on something they do. Under the slutty picture, right 'Gosh, you must be cold dressed like that. Anyone would think you'd just come off a street corner. This isn't good for you, its unhealthy to dress like this. I think you should put some clothes on, you'll get a reputation. It looks awful.' See how she likes it!


----------



## JellyBeann

Kind of sarcy too though, i gave her the research on tandem nursing, don't expect it to be read though!


----------



## Pikkle

Tell me to stop if you're bored of my links! https://thestir.cafemom.com/toddler...added&comment_state=member&success=1#comments More answers to BF older babies 'myths'


----------



## JellyBeann

Pikkle said:


> You know what, it is MORE stressful with a newborn if he ISNT breastfed too. Its a good bond for the two children. You have TWO breasts, and they can both feed at the same time.
> Actually you bloody well should be proud. You have defied all of the pressure and done what you know is best. That in itself, regardless of what it is you have done, is something to be proud of.
> 
> I would delete her too. Or if anyone comments on something you do, comment on something they do. Under the slutty picture, right 'Gosh, you must be cold dressed like that. Anyone would think you'd just come off a street corner. This isn't good for you, its unhealthy to dress like this. I think you should put some clothes on, you'll get a reputation. It looks awful.' See how she likes it!

Thanks, I am proud!! Peer pressure-0 / Jellybeann - 1

I would comment under her picture, but she's my SIL, and I know she'll just run to DH and cause arguments, I haven't even told him this argument is happening, because he'd shout at me for arguing in the first place!!


----------



## Pikkle

Your little man will grow up too, knowing that he doesn't have to do what everyone else does, and he will be confident enough to be independent and happy with his own choices, without needing the approval of others. 
All mammals do pretty much the same thing. But a lion, a rat, a chimpanzee, a dog, a pot bellied pig ... etc ... they don't have other members of their species pressuring them into doing things, so they can carry on with life, they just do what they instinctively know they need to do! Thats all we are doing too, but getting scrutinized in the process! 

I think you sound a fab mummy anyway, and I think those people who are saying horrid things to you are just nasty and insecure. You aren't making out you're great, you're just reacting to a lot of negativity thats upset you. People shouldn't feel the need to make you feel that way and you have every right to retaliate, just as they would if you said something to them.

Its funny how, if you see someone FF, or whatever, you would never go up to them and say 'Hey, you know that stuff is really bad don't you? You don't want to be doing that!...' You just leave them be. But somehow it seems acceptable for them to openly tell you their opinions on what you're doing!


----------



## JellyBeann

exactly. i have a new approach to them, matter of fact, and not nice or nasty, let's see where this gets me!


----------



## Pikkle

Good idea! 

I hope you feel better now :) (((hugs))) xx


----------



## JellyBeann

I think it's worked on one of them, the other one told me to shut up (SIL) I told her to get her nose out of my business then


----------



## Pikkle

Shut up, is pretty much the 'I have no response to this' response! 
Well, she has her reading materials, should this matter bother her that much! 
I never have an opinion on anything, unless it is an informed one. I think you can't go far wrong then :)


----------



## JellyBeann

apparantly Ollie is confused and if I offer him the breast he'll take it, no matter what?!

LOL! Some health visitors really are doing a shit job these days!


----------



## Pikkle

Tell her her baby must be confused too then, and will take the bottle, no matter what. 

If he didn't want it, he wouldn't have it, and that is called natural weaning. 

Health Visitors fear that they are offending, and unfortunately a lot of what they do say falls on deaf ears. People don't care.


----------



## Pikkle

I have to go to bed now, am away for a few days, going up North! So just to say goodnight, and I'm not going off and ignoring the conversation!

I hope you manage to resolve things, in whatever way possible. Try not to get too upset by what these people are saying to you. they are plucking theories out of the air, with no actual meaning, just to try and wind you up. Its making themselves look stupid, not you!

Speak soon :) Night night xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

Cheers Pikkle, I went to look at it again this morning, I had notifications, and SIL has deleted me!! Saves me a job, I suppose, and I have since deleted all friends associated with them. I am actually finding it funny this morning, so that's good. I know I am doing the best by my child, and that is all that matters! x


----------



## RedRose

I don't really have anything to add, but I just wanted to say I love this thread and I'm just off to get a cuppa and read the links :thumbup:


----------



## JellyBeann

Lol, RedRose, the facebook convos are more fun, i think it may end up on lamebook haha!!


----------



## JellyBeann

Argh...I logged onto the hubby's facebook, adn apparantly, a breastfed child will get nowhere in life!!

People annoy me! Ahh well, hubby knows about it now, didn't yell at me for arguing as I thought he would, and seems pissed off with his sister. 

I have half a mind to not let her see him again, she told me to not *dare argue with someone with an opposing view to me on the subject because he is her nephew*! WTF love, he's _my son_!!

So, yeah...I might stop her seeing him, I dunno, she's only seen him about 6 times since he was born!


----------



## JessieMG84

Hi jellybean, I just wrote loads then clicked something by accident and lost it all! Argh! But basically was saying how mad it made me and I feel for u at having to defend ur parenting! I still feed Evan at 13 mnths and he is in our bed sometimes, we all don't sleeP as well when he's here, I like my sleep and he really likes my boobs! Not a good combo! But I plan to continue bfing for as long as he does and when I have another I will try and feed him if that's what he wants. 

Pikkle ur comments have been great and really supportive I shall check out ur links when I have a bit more time.

I hope u don't get too much conflict following on from this with ur family, sounds like ur side are great and ul still have all their support, no matter how long u choose to feed.

My parenting has been a lot more natural in the second half of evans live and it is much better, I think, I didnt know about babywearing and cosleeping much when he was little and I plan to definately go down that road with the next.


----------



## JellyBeann

JessieMG84 said:


> Hi jellybean, I just wrote loads then clicked something by accident and lost it all! Argh! But basically was saying how mad it made me and I feel for u at having to defend ur parenting! I still feed Evan at 13 mnths and he is in our bed sometimes, we all don't sleeP as well when he's here, I like my sleep and he really likes my boobs! Not a good combo! But I plan to continue bfing for as long as he does and when I have another I will try and feed him if that's what he wants.
> 
> Pikkle ur comments have been great and really supportive I shall check out ur links when I have a bit more time.
> 
> I hope u don't get too much conflict following on from this with ur family, sounds like ur side are great and ul still have all their support, no matter how long u choose to feed.
> 
> My parenting has been a lot more natural in the second half of evans live and it is much better, I think, I didnt know about babywearing and cosleeping much when he was little and I plan to definately go down that road with the next.

My side are brilliant, DH's mum and dad don't really see why we do it, but don't tell me to stop, it's just SIL apparantly! I am properly teeming at her, I'm not letting her in my house, and if/when we see her next, I hope Ollie wants a feed, just so I can see if she is brave enough to say any of this to my face, If she does, I'll squirt her in the eye with booby milk lol!


----------



## Pikkle

Ahh, she sounds like a plonker! If thats her view, then laugh at her for being so down right stupid. Its not an opinion I'm afraid, its fact that what you are doing is right. If it was natural, we'd pop a tin of formula out with the baby ... but we don't! 

Sounds to me, that she is angry because she feels insecure about her own feelings, and is trying to justify them. I was breastfed till over 1, my partner till about 3 ... and he was in the same bed as his parents, and worn in a sling ... We have gotten somewhere in life! Thats another remark that is just idiotic and laughable! 

To be honest, its a hard one as to whether or not to let the little man see her, I'd probably be civil, so it doesn't cause problems later in life and as you have nothing to be ashamed off, you can carry on doing what you are doing, feed in front of her, babywear around her etc, and do it proudly, let her see that nothing she has said has made a jot of difference. if you don't, she will think she is right, an has won, and she hasn't! Let her feel uncomfortable!xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

This is true...I still don't want her in my house though, but she's been here three times, so I'm not bothered about her coming to the house!!


----------

